Happy new year - source99
======
ak39
Don't forget, there's always something (new) for our lives ... Just like
Charles Bukowski wrote:

    
    
      don't forget
      there is always somebody or something
      waiting for you,
      something stronger, more intelligent,
      more evil, more kind, more durable,
      something bigger, something better,
      something worse, something with
      eyes like the tiger, jaws like the shark,
      something crazier than crazy,
      saner than sane,
      there is always something or somebody
      waiting for you
      as you put on your shoes
      or as you sleep
      or as you empty a garbage can
      or pet your cat
      or brush your teeth
      or celebrate a holiday
      there is always somebody or something
      waiting for you.
    
      keep this fully in mind
      so that when it happens
      you will be as ready as possible.
    
      meanwhile, a good day to
      you
      if you are still there.
      I think that I am---
      I just burnt my fingers on
      this
      cigarette.
    
      By Charles Bukowski
    

Happy New Year folks. Here's to "being prepared".

~~~
guinez
Happy new year from Barcelona!

------
ddw
Happy New Year. Let's work towards the best version of ourselves, as long as
it isn't taking advantage of others.

~~~
cammil
Take advantage of others. Take advantage of yourself. Let this not be a zero
sum game.

------
jaybosamiya
May this year see you writing many many negative lines of code :)

Seriously, simplifying any code I write is probably gonna be my resolution for
this year.

~~~
ak39
The year of the refactor? Drink to that.

------
aaronbrethorst
Happy new year from Seattle:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronbrethorst/24017817061/in/...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronbrethorst/24017817061/in/dateposted-
public/)

------
serf
This year was really trying for me.

To everyone else that had a rough time, heres' to the fantastic opportunities
of this _new_ year.

------
apryldelancey
Happy New Year from Los Angeles! May your code have no errors and your servers
experience no down time!

------
jolux
May your types be dependent and your functions pure.

#Idris2016

------
coderKen
Happy new year from Lagos, Nigeria, West-Africa, Earth

------
benaiah
} // This was a good one

------
daledavies
</year> <year>

~~~
zippoxer
you must mean </2015> <2016> or do I need an XML course this year?

~~~
toyg
IIRC an int is not a valid xml tag name. I think the best option would be like
this:

</year><year ad="2016">

~~~
pacomerh
the original one is correct ...</year><year>..., its an succession of years
with different content in them

------
pacomerh
Happy new year from Los Angeles, I hope your main projects become a reality

------
siculars
Here's to a sweet sixteen ;)

~~~
szatkus
If '99 is his birth year it's good for him to read HN :)

------
threesixandnine
Happy New Year everyone and may you win this 2016!!

------
gwyder
Happy new year from Sarajevo

------
patrickshan
Happy new year from Straya!

------
rjayatilleka
Cheers! Let's make 2016 even better!

------
wlkr
Best wishes! I truly hope you make the most of this new year and I aspire to
do the same. Good luck to us all.

------
nitin_flanker
Happy new year! Best wishes. May this year will turn out to be your best year
of the life.

------
quantisan
Happy new year from Copenhagen!

------
markdavisbr
Happy new year from Brooklyn!

------
bishes
Happy New Year from Nepal..

------
zemvpferreira
Happy New Year from Lisbon y'all! May you be blessed to many moons.

------
0mbre
Happy new year from China!

------
rexf
Happy new year from Silicon Valley! Here's to new beginnings :)

------
lab
Happy New Year from Mars!

~~~
schoen
Wait, what?

------
tasu
Happy new years guys,let the new year be a good one!

------
toyg
Happy new year from Manchester, England!

------
snehesht
Happy New Year.

------
sidcool
Happy new year my favorite community

------
schoen
Happy new year from Rio de Janeiro!

------
max-si-m
Happy new year from Ukraine :)

------
rwallace
Happy new year from Dublin!

------
Agrosis
Happy new year!

------
taylorzane
Happy New Year!

------
namanaggarwal
Happy new year;

------
vishnuks
Happy new year from Kerala, India

------
swat535
Happy new year from Canada +)

------
Deivuh
Happy new year from Guatemala

------
imlachR
Happy new year from Paraguay

------
yamilsalinas
Happy new year from Madrid!

------
antoaravinth
Happy new year HN folks.

------
Duber
Happy new year everyone

------
newjersey
Happy new year! (:

------
kp25
Happy New Year :)

------
rozuur
Happy new year!

------
batrat
Happy new year!

------
josm
Happy new year!

------
int0x80
Happy 2016!

------
xpan
happy new year

